# Cumberland Pennsylvania RR



## njv1805 (Jan 6, 2014)

I moved to Mount Savage MD last year and am just getting back into the hobby. I've found tons of info about what types of locos ran in the area because they made them here, but I'm finding virtually nothing about the rolling stock. The operations there really didn't explode until 1854 when the C&PRR took over the local mining rails. I assume most of the rolling stock would be some type of ore jenny (but these didn't come around until the 1950s) and a flatbed for the firebricks. I did find a roster that has a couple boxcars for livestock and produce transport as well as a couple small passenger cars. Any ideas of what type of rolling stock I could use to be pseudo prototypical of ore transport for local delivery as well as small passenger cars? I'm running HO scale.


----------

